

Survey: Please help us by taking this quick survey - cgherb911
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=p5YXLx6XJQGvKDzh6WsGDg_3d_3d

======
run4yourlives
People have cell phone insurance? Now there's a market I would have never
thought existed.

~~~
cgherb911
Think about how many of your friends have lost or broken a phone. Many
companies that give out blackberries to staff have phone insurance on each
phone to ensure productivity will stay at optimum levels.

------
ars
You forgot to ask if I even have a [cell] phone, because I don't.

I do have a pda though, and I would hate to loose that.

And rename the title of this submission to something about phones and loosing
them.

~~~
cgherb911
Thank you for the advice and input. I'll repost in 1 hour with a changed name.
Does "Survey: Phone Loss & Misplacement" sound good?

------
imp
The willingness to pay questions should probably have a $0 - $30 option. You
might get biased responses from people who would use it, but not pay much for
it.

~~~
levirosol
agreed.

~~~
cgherb911
I will add that option. Thank you for the input! Any other criticism/thoughts
on the survey?

